# Why?



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Why is the getting covid after getting vaxed thread locked please?
ukj
A truthful reply from a moderator
or other ideas much wanted, thank you.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Im not the mod, but what the heck use is it to argue about such stuff here??? there tons of places to do that ,


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

ukj said:


> Why is the getting covid after getting vaxed thread locked please?
> ukj
> A truthful reply from a moderator
> or other ideas much wanted, thank you.


Probably due to the very nature of the subject, where some people have lost loved ones also due to complications after taking the drugs, the whole thing is a mess and has be politicized, nothing good can come from this subject.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

It is because the Narrative must be controlled. Imagine the Chaos if the entire planet learned in one weekend that humans didn’t come from God, but were delivered here from an Alien Civilization that considered us to be the locusts of their planet? What if we learned that Covid was being delivered via light beer or aspirin? What if it was a big lie that you need to wait a half hour after eating before you can go swimming??? Humans cannot handle the truth, so the truth cannot be known.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Humans can handle the truth , but not everybody who thinks they have cornered the market on truth are correct.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Still no reply from moderator?
Why not I wonder?
ukj


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Why don't you pm a mod? It's not like they are hiding from you.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

ukj said:


> Still no reply from moderator?
> Why not I wonder?
> ukj


It is the New World, especially outside of this Forum. The people in power dictate the position and we fall in line. Very soon the word ‘Vaccine’ will be replaced with a word that is vague, non-threatening, and smells like chocolate. It would be like renaming a Gas Chamber a Public Bath House.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

ukj said:


> Still no reply from moderator?
> Why not I wonder?
> ukj


I can't speak for all the moderators, but I, and I suspect the others, cannot and do not read every thread every day. The best way to get a moderator's attention is to report a post, or send a PM. Post a link to the thread and I will take a look. For now, I can't find it.

Never mind, I found it. I can only wonder why it wasn't locked sooner, or deleted, and why anyone cares.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Ok
Just wondering
I was only interested to read more
International info as find this forum
honest and straight talk for the most
Part.
ukj
How do I delete this thread?


----------

